# MLB on XM



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Scott, have you noticed many LIVE Major League Baseball games being broadcasted on XM?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually, I'm interested if XM or Sirius have signed a deal with the NFL as well to broadcast live football games. Anyone have any information? What about hocky?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nothing of eaither that I know about, unless ESPN radio carries those types of things. I don't listen to ESPN so I don't know.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I guess there is baseball on XM. I just got this from ClubXM.

Check It Out! 
Baseball and XM on ESPN Radio! 

Major League Baseball Game: Oakland @ Seattle 
ESPN Radio - XM 140 
7:37 PM EST / 4:37 PM PST 

XM 70


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

*GREAT* , If they start broadcasting more sports on a regular basis, especially baseball, that will move me over the edge to become an XM sub. 
I need to go to XM's website, I bet that info will be there.


----------

